# How I ride the chairlift



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of the lifts around here dont mind if you carry your board on if you are a beginner, i see it all the time. Might try it next time.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I would drop it and kill someone. So yeah, not for me.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

That would work a whole lot better if you were using Flows.........


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If I was on a chair with you and had to move over for you to do that, I would knock your board onto the ground so fast.
HaHa.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

TT forgot to mention how versatile riding up the chair like that is. It's great for waxing your board.

Not a joke, I've ridden chairs with him  haha


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I usually kick my board up and take a nap on it.0
Or strap in ready to get off and go.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd drop the damm thing. but if riding the lift alone, I'll lay down on the bench and prop my leading leg on the back of the chair and take a nap


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd drop the damm thing. but if riding the lift alone, I'll lay down on the bench and prop my leading leg on the back of the chair and take a nap


I do that too, when it's a crazy ass blizzard.

I still take my board off though, then lie down & cover myself with the board.

Makes a nice little triangle to hide in.


TT


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

So... for some reason I've never thought of this but the purpose of unstrapping is more for getting on the lift right? I can see it being much more convenient to strap on while on chair. Unloading would be easier and I don't have to sit down on snow (or slush) to buckle up. Is there any reason why this would be frowned upon?

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboard kills skier. Suing SF because they thought TT was giving an instructional video


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Thats pretty slick. I usually just throw one leg up if I'm alone on the chair.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd rather just let it dangle 

I feel like I'm taking up the resident perv lately...why isn't Chomps posting more and making me look better???


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Rogue said:


> I'd rather just let it dangle
> 
> I feel like I'm taking up the resident perv lately...why isn't Chomps posting more and making me look better???


you have moved beyond chomps help......:grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Rogue said:


> I'd rather just let it dangle
> 
> I feel like I'm taking up the resident perv lately...why isn't Chomps posting more and making me look better???



Well...since you mentioned it...Chomps and I were riding together a couple weeks ago. We get up to the line to wait for our chair and he suddenly scoots away from me and joins the young lady waiting for her chair ahead of us. As the chair scooped them up she looked pretty confused about the creeper man suddenly standing next to her, and I about fell over laughing. I had the pic to prove it but deleted it to keep Chomps (and me) out of jail.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

TT! Turns heads going down AND UP the mountain! Lmao that's real riding steez!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

byebyeblackbird said:


> Unloading would be easier and I don't have to sit down on snow (or slush) to buckle up.


Why would unloading be easier, and why do you have to sit down to buckle up?


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

That's pretty cool. When I'm alone on the chair or with one other person I usually just strap my other foot in though..


----------

